# Fenco calipers? For NX2K SE-R upgrade.



## 02cruzer (Sep 29, 2003)

Autozone has Fenco Reman'd calipers for $50 + $40.99 core. Part numbers are C9329/C9328. They say they come with casting #2188. Is casting #2188 the "torque member"?

In this picture it looks like it

http://users.rcn.com/honestbob/brakes/brake4.jpg
Sorry Honest Bob, this is your pic and if you don't want me linking to it, I'll remove it if you want.

Or if anyone can verify that this caliper is one that comes with the "torque member".

There is also the ARI 12-9047 and 12-9046 for cheaper but weighs a little more. I know the ARI 10-9047/46 do come with the torque member, but can't find those.

And yes, I have done the searching, I just want to make sure before I go buying this stuff.

Here's what I have, 91 or 92 Sentra SE-R non ABS.
I want the NX2000 big brake setup, so would that use the NX2000 w/ABS brakes on a non ABS SE-R?

Did I confuse anyone?

Thanks
Lars


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

you want the ones WITH ABS. If they are AD22VF replacements, you should be fine.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

02cruzer said:


> Autozone has Fenco Reman'd calipers for $50 + $40.99 core. Part numbers are C9329/C9328. They say they come with casting #2188. Is casting #2188 the "torque member"?
> 
> In this picture it looks like it
> 
> ...


Well, to address your main question, the caliper in that image does have a torque member on it. If you remove the two bolts that you see in the upper left and right corners, it will slip out of the bottom of the caliper.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ReVerm said:


> Well, to address your main question, the caliper in that image does have a torque member on it. If you remove the two bolts that you see in the upper left and right corners, it will slip out of the bottom of the caliper.


wrong. That picture DOES have the torque member in it. What do you think is holding the red pads in? Take another look.

{edit} sorry, I misread your post, I thought it said it doesn't.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> wrong. That picture DOES have the torque member in it. What do you think is holding the red pads in? Take another look.
> 
> {edit} sorry, I misread your post, I thought it said it doesn't.


Haha. Don't worry about it. I do that a lot too.


----------

